# Building an a frame to transport granite



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't understand the need for an A frame, the ones I am familiar with are used for lifting engines.

What I have done to move granite tops, is to build a bed from 2X4, long enough to cradle the stone, line it with that foam board insulation, for padding, then lay the stone in the cradle, and cover it with a 1/2 inch sheet of plywood. 

And used eyebolts on each corner, and used 4 foot galvanized pipe to span from eyebolt to eyebolt, ran through the eyes on each end, got 4 men, and each had a corner, and lifted, walked to truck, loaded, and unloaded at the jobsite, in reverse.

Build the cradle strong so that it won't flex in the middle (sag), and your stone will ride a thousand miles, mine did.


ED


----------



## NGLogik (Aug 23, 2018)

Do you have a photo of what you are talking about? I was planning on just building something like this: pic attached 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The a frame in the pic above I say what I usually see the granite guy's running around with. Trick is to keep it up on edge. Why don't you just see if the granite shop will deliver it for you for a few bucks.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

_"To support the stone, professional installers use A-frames — wooden structures in the shape of the letter “A.” Leaning the granite against the slope of the “A” gives it even support. A-frames are built with 2x4s at a 10-degree angle. Horizontal and vertical supports connect the two A-frames and provide a surface for the clamps and straps that hold the granite in place. Placed in the bed of a pickup truck, an A-frame can support enough granite for a large kitchen. However, smaller A-frames can be built to fit in a van, SUV, or trailer. Many granite shops have A-frames and clamps available for a returnable deposit."_

https://www.doityourself.com/stry/transport-granite-countertops


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Now I understand what you are proposing. 

It will work fine for short distances, up to 25 miles, if you are careful. 

I was hauling from here to west Texas, when I used my design, and wanted a secure cradle, and pothole resistant crating.

Another gave you good plans for one.

Have fun, and good luck.


ED


----------



## Mrbuilder (Nov 15, 2016)

Great frame in pic !! I would add some carpet scraps for the edges and field of slab to ride on. Or, delivery will probably cost less than the frame ..........




just sayin" :vs_cool:


----------



## NGLogik (Aug 23, 2018)

I used @HenryMac quote . Did it 10 degrees with 2x4. Saw a few examples and just went for it. I got some moving blankets at harbor freight for padding along with cardboard. I also drilled the a frame down to the trailer as an extra precaution 

I’m heading to go pick up 60ft of precut granite right now. Not sure exactly how I’ll tie the granite down but i brought my tools, extra tie downs and extra 2x4. Hopefully the guys there will give me some advice. I’ll update when I make it home tonight . Wish me luck 

Ps. Delivery would be after New Years... I needed it ASAP is why I’m picking it up. Plus they sold it to us for $14 prefabbed and cut. A frame cost $20 to build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderstone (Jul 25, 2019)

Transport and store marble granite etc. always in vertical position. 30+ years experience master stone craftsman.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

The only potential problem I see, is the bottom of the slab wanting to slide outboard. But you got some extra 2x4 and tools, so you should be able to handle it.


----------



## NGLogik (Aug 23, 2018)

This post was from 6 months ago. The photo I provided in my last response is what I built. It worked great. 

We’ve actually done it 4 times now. We got a great deal at $8 sq ft so it’s worth the hassle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

